# Just curious...



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

I read the sticky, as well as many answers to the "What breed is this?" and it seems as though if you don't have papers, no matter what, you have a DH (insert proper hair length).

But what about this little guy:

















He has no papers, but he comes from two papered parents. He was a rescue, so I never was able to get him papers. Does he still classify as DLH? 

If not, what is he? (I know. I just want to quiz you all, as he looks a little different from the breed standard due to his congenital "defect").

Also, both parents are papered purebreds that are the same breed.

My main question is that whole thing about calling a cat a DH just because they don't have papers.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, for me, I can see he is definitely long-haired. He is blue-eyed and pointed, so that indicates Siamese/Himalayan background and the smooshed in face reminds me of Persian. I think a member who has more experience with those particular breeds could better answer your questions about his parentage than I could.
heidi


----------



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

He's definitely Himalayan. Both parents were Himmies. He looks a little different and is unable to get papered because he was born with primordial dwarfism (he'll most likely never reach 3 pounds). The breeder he came from was going to sell him as a "teacup" (ugh) but thanks to the Florida Lemon Law, she wasn't able to sell him and had to give him up at 8 weeks with all sorts of problems. That's a whole other story.

I was just wondering if he is always considered a DLH because he is void of papering or if maybe there is a way to get papers on him and properly classify him as a Himmie (or colorpoint Persian).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, I thought his legs looked shorter than usual... Well, I think, because he came from two papered Himmies, he *IS* a Himmie. Period. I believe it is cats with unknown parentage that need to be classified as DSH, DLH...but you *know* this cat's pedigree'd parents. 
You could ask the breeder for a registry certificate / pedigree upon proof of neuter...but I imagine you'd also have to pay for that priviledge and it seems you may not have a good working relationship with this breeder if she had to give him up. It would all depend on how helpful the breeder wanted to be. Keep in mind, there is a good possibility she will not want to issue pedigree papers for such a genetically defective kitty from her breeding program.


----------



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

Yeah. She went her own way after refunding the money I originally spent on him. Sad thing is, she uses this mutation as a marketing ploy, fetching nearly $2000 a kitten. As of right now, I'm not able to mention any names or really say anything against her specifically, although I made Melvin a blog to inform against this sort of breeding practice (known around here as Teacup kittens).
I wish I could paper the little guy, but she never sent me the pink slip.

edit by Lisa 216


----------



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

Also, Primordial dwarfism makes his entire body small, rather than just the legs like that of a Munchkin breed. It causes a lot of health problems, as well. Hopefully Melvin will be able to become fully grown.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I thought his head looked different, too...but I didn't want to say anything offensive. With our pets, when we love them, we really don't care how they look.
I enjoy watching the TLC show "Little People, Big World" and recently, "The Little Couple" in addition to a few stories/specials about people with primordial dwarfism. I hope your kitten is able to enjoy a long and happy life with you.
heidi


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

It does not matter that he has a deformity you can still register him. If both the parents were registered for breeding you can register a pet quality cat, just the same as a show quality one (it's a blue slip not pink though :wink: )

Breeders don't "issue" a pedigree, they can give you a copy of one or you can order one from the registering organization you send you cats papers to to register them. You can also look up pedigrees here...if the breeder showed in CFA at all.

http://catpedigrees.com/perlore.shtml


Your limitation to getting this cat registered, is 1) that his parents were actually registered for breeding, 2) they registered the litter he was part of 3)actually getting the blue slip from the breeder TO register him individually.

Terri


----------



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> I thought his head looked different, too...but I didn't want to say anything offensive. With our pets, when we love them, we really don't care how they look.
> I enjoy watching the TLC show "Little People, Big World" and recently, "The Little Couple" in addition to a few stories/specials about people with primordial dwarfism. I hope your kitten is able to enjoy a long and happy life with you.
> heidi


He has a big goofy head. Lol
I don't mind, I think he's ugly in a cute way. That's why I love him!


----------



## MouchoisMelvin (May 23, 2009)

TerriNye said:


> It does not matter that he has a deformity you can still register him. If both the parents were registered for breeding you can register a pet quality cat, just the same as a show quality one (it's a blue slip not pink though :wink: )
> 
> Breeders don't "issue" a pedigree, they can give you a copy of one or you can order one from the registering organization you send you cats papers to to register them. You can also look up pedigrees here...if the breeder showed in CFA at all.
> 
> ...


I don't know if he'd be able to show, anyways, due to his bad bite and such. I think I may have red somewhere that the bite can be reason for disqualification? He has a crossbite and an underbite. Also, I don't speak to the breeder anymore, she caused a lot of grief through ignorance, so how could I go about getting them not knowing the parent's registered names?

And I had racing on the mind when I said pink slips :lol:. Sorry about that. OH! One more thing, he was the only kitten that lived in the litter.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't say he could be shown - I said he could be registered. Not every cat registered is show quality. But, having the right paperwork he could be at least registered if you desire to do so.

Terri


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I know it sounds silly that papers make a difference but the papers are what confirms heritage. A mixed breed may very well seem purebred. The extreme face of the Persian seems to be a very dominant trait and a cat with only one Persian parent might very well look like a less typed Persian.

In the everyday life of course you can call your paperless purebred cat Persian, Siamese, Somali, Manx or whatever breed it is if you in fact know that both parents are of the same breed but the cat can never enter a show as a purebred and it can never be a part of a serious breeding program.

However, usually people don't know the heritage of their mixed breed/DSH/DLH and then you really can't know for sure that the cat is purebred.


----------

